

Ask HN:  How do you answer what is your greatest weakness? - WilliamB

How do you guys answer &quot;What is your greatest weakness?&quot; question in a job interview?
======
greatdox
I'm a workaholic, I work too hard, work extra hours, don't give up so easily.

------
davidfm
I'm a perfectionist, irritated by mediocrity.

